# hot flushes



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 
its now 4 weeks after my BFN, and finished AF 3 weeks ago but i'm having really sever hot flushes - especially in the evenings and throughout the night - its unreal - i had them when i was on clomid and thought they were bad then, but these are just ridiculous - it would be funny if i didnt have to work, but waking up to 15-20 times each night with them isnt much fun!  they dont last long, but i'm roasting 1 minute, then freezing the next.  Fortunately i dont get many throughout the day.

Just wondering if anyone else experienced this and if there are any suggestions how to help?

i feel like my hormones are beginning to come back to life - i'm back to being grumpy with DH, and know hot flushes can be linked to low oestrogen, but surely this should be picking up by now?

Thanks
am off to sweat and freeze again!


----------



## tjennym (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi

I'm in a similar situation but not had AF show up yet?  I had a BFN last Wed and stopped the progesterone the day before and still not sign of AF but I also have terrible hot flushed up until last night for most of my 2ww too so thought it had actually worked for us?

With you're AF being 3wks ago hav you done a HPT as you may be pregnant?  

Jen x


----------



## nikkitay (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi notgivinup

Maybe jens right and you should do a pregnancy test and if its negative you should contact your clinic and see what they think, they might want to do a blood test to see whats going on with your hormones.


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi notgivingup,

Yes I feel the same, awful hot flushes!! I think it must be related to all the hormones...I am not sure how long they take to get out of your system?


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for replies - glad its not too unusual!  Def not pregnant cause hormones kicking in mean i dont want DH anywhere near me!!!  will persevere for a bit longer and contact the clinic if it continues - no doubt it'll just take ages for body to get back to normal - whatever that is!  Thanks!


----------

